# Cane Creek Angleset for Tapered Steerer forks due in April



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

While we all love the idea of a the angleset, it was limited to full 1 1/8" steerer forks...until April that is. Now all the tapered 1.5- 1 1/8" forks can share in the lovin! *If* they configure it the same way (up to +/-1.5 degrees) with an external lower cup adding 14mm of stack height , we should be getting closer to 2 degrees of change IMHO.

from	Gary Maltby 
to	
date	Thu, Mar 10, 2011 at 1:18 PM
subject	RE: Angle Set for Tapered Steerer

Yup, it's in the works! Should be available sometime in April.

Gary Maltby

Cane Creek Cycling Components

800-234-2725

From: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 09, 2011 1:38 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Angle Set for Tapered Steerer

Any idea when an Angleset headset will be available for the 1.5 - 1/ 1/8" tapered steerer forks for the full 1.5" headtube? Rumors have it that one is in the works. Thanks.


----------



## kubo (Sep 20, 2009)

sweet titties... Thanks for the update!


----------



## Frisco43 (Apr 1, 2006)

This is great news!


----------



## Bortis Yelltzen (May 18, 2004)

Anyone know if CC has plans to make an angle set for tapered forks to fit tapered head tubes as well? I have a Mojo HD with a tapered head tube and would like to run an angle set with my tapered fork.

Thanks in advance,
B


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Bortis Yelltzen said:


> Anyone know if CC has plans to make an angle set for tapered forks to fit tapered head tubes as well? I have a Mojo HD with a tapered head tube and would like to run an angle set with my tapered fork.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> B


Jeeze I hope not. I just wish tapered anything would go away.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

gticlay said:


> Jeeze I hope not. I just wish tapered anything would go away.


why?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

b-kul said:


> why?


As a clyde, I really appreciated the onepointfive system and all the stiffness it offers. Now it's not even available on the fork I want it on the most - the Float 180. With a single crown fork, there is a difference I can definately feel. Yeah I know motorcycles have small steers but they aren't single crown.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

gticlay said:


> As a clyde, I really appreciated the onepointfive system and all the stiffness it offers. Now it's not even available on the fork I want it on the most - the Float 180. With a single crown fork, there is a difference I can definately feel. Yeah I know motorcycles have small steers but they aren't single crown.


The crown-steerer interface is where the flex happens.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Jayem said:


> The crown-steerer interface is where the flex happens.


Yes, yes it is "expecially" concentrated there when you don't have double triple clamps. It also happens at the stem/steer interface


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

Bortis Yelltzen said:


> Anyone know if CC has plans to make an angle set for tapered forks to fit tapered head tubes as well? I have a Mojo HD with a tapered head tube and would like to run an angle set with my tapered fork.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> B


I'm sure they will, as it would use the already in production top cup for tapered headtubes...what was missing was the lower cup for the 1.5" headtube/steerer tube combo. You can/will be able to buy the parts as separates as well to make whatever you need.


----------



## bikedrd (Jul 8, 2004)

Looks like it's on their website. Is this it?

http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=AngleSet&product=AngleSet ZS49 | EC49


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

bikedrd said:


> Looks like it's on their website. Is this it?
> 
> http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=AngleSet&product=AngleSet ZS49 | EC49


yes? ... not sure. if it is where the hell is the zs 44/44?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

b-kul said:


> yes? ... not sure. if it is where the hell is the zs 44/44?


truf... at least put up a placeholder of one and state "coming soon" if it is legit. I like canecreek stuff, so I hope the 44/44 angleset is true.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

New decline magazine has an article showing the 44/44 angleset on a 5 spot.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Terminator Z said:


> New decline magazine has an article showing the 44/44 angleset on a 5 spot.


link/ pics? i actually want to see this, right now it is in the same catagory as bigfoot and aliens.


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry, no pics. I too am eager to get my hands on one of these, and am in desperate search of some real concrete info with pricing! You might need to cruise down to Barns and Noble and just check it out.

The article shows different configurations on different head tubes. The 44/44 is on a 5 Spot. The article even has a chart that tells what upper and lower assemblies to use. This one uses the ZS44/28.6 for the upper and a EC44/30 for the lower. The offset is in the lower external headset cup. 

So I'm wondering if the added stack height is incorporated to achieve the 1 degree change? If not, it will add to the angle offset making it even slacker!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Terminator Z said:


> Sorry, no pics. I too am eager to get my hands on one of these, and am in desperate search of some real concrete info with pricing! You might need to cruise down to Barns and Noble and just check it out.
> 
> The article shows different configurations on different head tubes. The 44/44 is on a 5 Spot. The article even has a chart that tells what upper and lower assemblies to use. This one uses the ZS44/28.6 for the upper and a EC44/30 for the lower. The offset is in the lower external headset cup.
> 
> So I'm wondering if the added stack height is incorporated to achieve the 1 degree change? If not, it will add to the angle offset making it even slacker!


the april issue? i'll just download it my computer. but im very excited to get one and get some more modern geo on my bike!


----------



## Terminator Z (Feb 16, 2007)

It's in the May issue.


----------



## IJBCape (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh man subbed this thread, must have that 44/44 angleset for my Blur XCc. Please post a link if that goes on sale. TX!


----------



## sclyde2 (Mar 21, 2004)

so, any news on the angleset for tapered steerers? is it available yet?


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

Should be available to your LBS mid May now, slight delay. All the major distributors have a part # and are waiting shipment... Cane Creek Part #'s are either

EC49/28.6/ZS49

EC44 /28.6/ZS44/30

EC44 /28.6/EC49/40

Where EC stands for the External Cup for 1.5 tapered forks for either a 49 Internal (frame) Diamter. or 44 bottom I.D. of headtube*/*top of steerer tube diameter (1 1/8")*/*top cup. NOTE: you may need to mix and match the top cup and lower cup for your specific frame if it's not listed.


----------



## sclyde2 (Mar 21, 2004)

MqtRider said:


> Should be available to your LBS mid May now, slight delay. All the major distributors have a part # and are waiting shipment... Cane Creek Part #'s are either
> 
> EC49/28.6/ZS49
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I'll chase up the retailer who is sourcing it for me.

For my straight 1.5" headtube with tapered steerer fork, I'm pretty sure I'm after the following:
TOP = ZS49 (28.6)
BOTTOM = EC49 (40)

i.e. the one on the cane creek website that they still haven't put a photo up of yet.
http://www.canecreek.com/component-headsets?browse=Complete&name=AngleSet&product=AngleSet%20ZS49%20|%20EC49

While it seems like a "standard" combination on the cane creek website, I'm not sure which one it is in the combinations you have suggested.


----------



## MqtRider (Mar 22, 2004)

sclyde2 said:


> Thanks for that. I'll chase up the retailer who is sourcing it for me.
> 
> For my straight 1.5" headtube with tapered steerer fork, I'm pretty sure I'm after the following:
> TOP = ZS49 (28.6)
> ...


You are correct. They are also making one for Trek's E2 tapered headtube and one for a full 44mm headtube which is the "campy" style bearings where the cups sit inside the frame for a full 1 1/8" steerer. This is the "weird" version seen at sea otter. The top cup is big, but it works.


----------



## Oxygen1973 (Mar 2, 2011)

I have ordered one for E2 headtube and tapered fork


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

MqtRider said:


> You are correct. They are also making one for Trek's E2 tapered headtube and one for a full 44mm headtube which is the "campy" style bearings where the cups sit inside the frame for a full 1 1/8" steerer. This is the "weird" version seen at sea otter. The top cup is big, but it works.


pics?


----------

